# ¿Cual fue tu primer proyecto? ¿Y porque entraste a la electronica?



## NTM (Ago 14, 2009)

jaja mi proyecto fue el intermitente U_U

y  porque entre fue por curiosidad jeje y la electronica lleva  a la electronica

PD: no tenia mas opcion o tendria que estudias secretariado...o deporte y recreacion (y soy pesimo en eso)

PD2: si quieren muestren una foto, luego mostrare una yo, mi proyect se la pase a un  amigo, para que copie


----------



## electrodan (Ago 14, 2009)

En un programa de televisión vi que mostraban un receptor de radio con un par de alambres, yo dije, ¿como es eso? Y bueno, lo investigué y ahí fue que conocí la electrónica. Pero "lo traigo en la sangre", porque desde siempre me interesó.


----------



## @f2504 (Ago 14, 2009)

hola,
mi primer proyecto creo que tambien fue el intermitente... entre de lleno cuando revisando cosas en la casa encontre revistas y me gusto mucho...
aunque concuerdo con el colega electrodan en que es talento innato...


----------



## Dario (Ago 14, 2009)

hola. mi primer proyecto fue una consola mescladora de audio,recuerdo que por aquellos dias solo me interesaban los amplificador de audio y los juegos de luces ya que me gustava juntarme en casa de mis amigos y armar sendas jodas jajaja... 
 ¿como llegue a la electronica? bueno, desde que tengo nocion de la vida siempre me senti muy atraido por los aparatos electronicos y la robotica. realmente y no quiero agrandarme, pero creo haber nacido para esto, simplemente me encanta la electronica...


----------



## sony (Ago 15, 2009)

yo mi primer proyecto lo hice a los diez años fue un carrito de control remoto alambrico como en ese entonses estaban muy de moda aca en mexico y mis papas no tenian dinero  yo mismo hise el mio  y de ahi para aca  me gusta mucho la electronica.
que tiempos aquellos


----------



## Tomasito (Ago 15, 2009)

Yo hice un receptor de AM a un transistor, y de germanio! (Con cápsula metálica y todo).

Yo era muy chiquito y habia visto en unas Mecánica Popular de mi abuelo (de hace 60 años o más), varias cosas (me solia leer la parte de electrónica más que nada).

Y ví esa radio que parecía muy simple, y lo de "un solo transistor" me dijo "no puede ser tan dificil", asique me lo puse a hacer. Lo que no tuve en cuenta fue que conseguir un transistor de germanio en esa época era bastante dificil   
Hasta que dí con un tipo que tenia un taller de electrónica desde hacia muuuuuchos años, que me regaló un transistorsito de germanio.
Me hice la bobina, el circuito en una plaquita perforada que me regaló mi viejo, puse el transistor, enchufé unos auriculares de alta impedancia (2000Ohms) que tenía de mi abuelo, y no... no funcionó   
Le dí vueltas al asunto por un tiempo, pero no hubo caso, jamás pude hacer andar esa pequeña radio  




Saludos.


----------



## escorpion1511 (Ago 15, 2009)

me puse nostalgico !
recuerdo que me daban curiosidad los autitos a pilas. 
tenia 8 años. recuerdo que compre dos autitos a pilas y uno de plastico comun. los a pila los desarme para sacarle los motorcitos y se los puse individualmente, uno para cada rueda trasera del autito de plastico.. tire un cable largo y arme como un control con un potenciometro. y desde ahi lo hacia andar para delante y para tras y doblar en los dos sentidos.
recuerdo que era feliz con ese autito por toda la casa.

saludos...


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ago 15, 2009)

Una bateria 9v con una lampara incandesente de 12v y un interrutor 2 polos, creo que era muy chavo la verdad no recuerdo que edad tenia pero estava en los primeros grados de primaria.


----------



## saiwor (Ago 15, 2009)

mi primer proyecto fue leds  intermitente, jajaj

como entre a electronica? 
Pues siempre me pregunta como funcionaba esos aparatos que tenia en casa como TV, radio,etc.... para saberlo lo investigue... algunas cosas desarme... en fin terminee malogrando las cosas electronicos,,,jejeje


----------



## leop4 (Ago 15, 2009)

el mio fue un vumetro con lm 3915 al estilo manhatan jaja y un amplificador con tda 2003 al mismo estilo.


----------



## sony (Ago 15, 2009)

yo recuerdo que ami me gusto la electronica desde la edad de 7 años cuando  un hermano mayor traia un motor de cd y lo prendia con una pila de 9v desde ahi desarmaba todos los aparatos que tenia oportunidad .


----------



## abraheom (Ago 15, 2009)

bueno yo entre ala electronica por que vi a un primo  mio que tinia unos motores de carros rc
me gusto mucho mientras crecia sabia un poco mas de la electronica 
mi primer proyecto de este foro fue el TRANSMISOR SIMPLE DE FM-CONSTRUCCION


----------



## Gamaliel Trujillo (Ago 15, 2009)

pss mi primer proyecto fue en la secundaria , fue conectar en serie y paralelo un monton de leds! jaja 

y pues como entre ala electronica, quisas fue por que de niño me dava curiosidad que es lo que hacia un monton de cosas raras montadas en una placa las veia y me imaginaba que era una ciudad! jajaja

bueno saludos!


----------



## jorger (Ago 15, 2009)

Mi primer proyecto no recuerdo cual fue,porque tengo un amigo al que le regalaron un kit básico para montar circuitos electrónicos y cada 2 por 3 iba a su casa a hacer circuitos (de eso hace ya 4 años por lo menos) .

Entré en la electrónica por el simple hecho de encontrarme un motor de 12v de radiocaset medio destrozado en un parque hace 6 u 8 años por lo menos  .
Desde ese día empezé a interesarme más y cuando tuve internet comencé a investigar más y mas jeje.
Un saludo!.


----------



## george.manson.69 (Ago 15, 2009)

mi prmero proyecto fue con un 7404.... un inversor y no me funciono asta la tercera aportunidad!  y ahora ya programo ! como pasan los años


----------



## josemar (Ago 15, 2009)

mi primer proyecto de electronica fue una fuente regulada a prueva de cortos que gran dolor de caveza tenia 14 años


----------



## aldemarar (Ago 15, 2009)

creo que  lo primero que hise fue un electrificador tomaba los transformadores de radios viejos y con una pila de 1.5v la conectaba al secundario intermitentemente y le desia alos otros niños que agarraran el primario y los sacudia con el corrientaso que les dava y yo reia asta cansarme despues hise lanchas con un icopor una pila y un motorcito



me incline por la electronica desde siempre,la electronica es mi pasion


----------



## nicolas1994 (Ago 15, 2009)

mi primer proyecto fue una potencia de 100w por canal con un stk y me interesa desde chico


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 15, 2009)

Buenas, 

recuerdo llego a  mis manos un cajon lleno de revistas mecanica popular, y ahi empeso todo, como funcionaba el potenciometro, todo un misterio.  El primer proyecto un audio ritmico triac mas transformador de audio, todo un fracaso con electrocucion incorporada. El segundo  y primero con exito un secuanciador 555 y 4017.

Saludos


----------



## gatica (Ago 18, 2009)

Yo segui esta carrera porque me gustaba un profesor, jejeje. Es tonto el hecho, pero con el pasar del tiempo me di cuenta que es muy interesante porque en lo personal me permitio desarrollar una q otra destreza, todavia le tengo miedo a los cortos circuitos y demas explosiones   pero dañando se aprende   

Mi primer proyecto creo que fue un divisor de corriente


----------



## gecast (Ago 19, 2009)

El primer proyecto está en proceso, yo no sé porque rayos estoy en mecatrónica en sí jaja, esperaba terminar en sistemas y programación mas decidí que tomar el camino electro-mecánico sería más provechoso.

Mi primer proyecto será un carrito, y de aquí (el foro) me basaré para ver que agregados le pongo.


----------



## malto (Sep 9, 2009)

allá por mis 11 0 12 creo,que rebuscando entre los cajones de mi abuelo encontre dos revistas de electronica, que eran el armado de un transmisor fm paso a paso, que dicho sea de paso la vez que lo arme no me funciono para nada bien ¿o sera porque le puse cualquier cosa? chispas esque nunca encontre varios componentes que me pedia.


----------



## alexus (Sep 11, 2009)

Que diran fogo y andres?


----------



## deadly.lullabye (Sep 11, 2009)

bueno soy musico de profesion y me encanta el mundo de el diyer ...mi segunda opcion en la vida era ser electrico pero bueno las decisiones son las que nos lleban a nuestro destino... bueno mi primer proyecto fue un rebote delay 2.5 fue maravilloso y ya quiero hacer amlificadores a tubos es por eso que necesita de la ayuda de ustedes que son los maestro de esta teoria tan maravillosa ....


----------



## tiggerleon (Sep 12, 2009)

mi primer proyecto creo que fue la famosa sirena electronica...  muy popular por peru hace como 20 años atraz...

Saludos


----------



## ING_RVARGAS (Sep 30, 2009)

Pues, mi primer proyecto, digamos formal, fue una sencillita fuente de alimentacion, es lo primero que nos dejaron hacer en la uni, aunque desde chico desarmaba jugetes y demas aparatos que llegaran a caer en mis manos e intentaba averiguar como funcionaban... jeje


----------



## sonemati (Sep 30, 2009)

En el industrial hicimos como primer proyecto un potenciometro para luces, o ventilador, me quedo lindo, luego de eso un circuito con LDR que me quedo del tamaño de una tabla de serf jaja


----------



## richard alonso (Oct 2, 2009)

hola gente,mi primer circuito fue un mini transmisor de fm,y la electronica me intereso desde muy pequeño,lo yevo en la sangre,creo q la electronica deve de ser una de las ciensias mas hermosas q existan,y creo q los limites en esa ciensia la ponemos nosotros,es increible las cosas q se pueden hacer con un poco de conocimiento en este mundo maravilloso q es la electronica


----------



## electroandres (Oct 2, 2009)

Mi primer proyecto fue hace apenas 1 año aprox. Fue un amplificador de un watt, diseñado por mi profesor con 2 transistores y lo monte en una caja de isopos... muy copado me habia quedado.
Yo empece en el tema de la electronica porque desde chico, me intereso saber como funcionan las cosas y encima porque pensaba que tenia destreza manual para todo tipo de talleres (aunque nocreo que sea tan asi, ahora)... la verdad nunca me voy a arrepentir de mi eleccion de seguir industrial..


----------



## sebitronic (Oct 2, 2009)

aun lo recuerdo como si fuera ayer; hace 6 años cuando tenia 11 vi en la tele unas revistas que venian para empezar a armar un microbot, el cual nunca termine porque mi viejo se habia quedado sin trabajo y no me lo pudo comprar mas pero eso fue mi primer hacercamiento a la electronic, ahora ya 6 años despues diseño mis propios microbot, eso si de chiquito esperaba a que los jugetes electronicos se me rompieran par desarmarlos y ver como eran.


----------



## ralcesar (Oct 3, 2009)

jajaja Holaa

Si mal no recuerdo mi primer proyecto electrónico fue a partir de un 555 hice con dioditos led de 3mm luces de cambio de direccion para la bici! jajaja


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 3, 2009)

sebitronic dijo:


> aun lo recuerdo como si fuera ayer; hace 6 años cuando tenia 11 vi en la tele unas revistas que venian para empezar a armar un microbot, el cual nunca termine porque mi viejo se habia quedado sin trabajo y no me lo pudo comprar mas pero eso fue mi primer hacercamiento a la electronic, ahora ya 6 años despues diseño mis propios microbot, eso si de chiquito esperaba a que los jugetes electronicos se me rompieran par desarmarlos y ver como eran.


 
era este? 

http://microbots2.mx.tripod.com/pathfinder.htm

yo lo monte con mi tio, y funcionó. Allí fué cuando aprendi casi todo lo que se sobre programación y electrónica digital

Saludos


----------



## Adán González (Oct 8, 2009)

Saludos,
Hace siglos cuando era patojo, me gustaba saber como funcionaban los juguetitos que tenían foquitos, motor, sirenas, etc. Mi padre tenía lo que en ese tiempo inicialmente se le llamó Teleservicio, reparaban los primeros teles Admiral de "tubos" como le decíamos aquél tiempo en Guate. A mi me empezó a entusiasmar el aeromodelismo pues gozaba de la companía de amigos con billete y cuando estrellaban los aviones a control remoto que en esos tiempos era ciencia ficción en vivo, me los daban para ver que les hacia, hechamos a volar varios (segundo round). Como cuentan los compañeros Mecanica Popular que salía y a comprarla, a estractar todo lo de electrónica después de ver y ver a los Técnicos poco a poco aprendía medir por ahí voltaje, resistencia y corriente después de quemar algunos amperímetros. Después vino el curso de Hemphill School de radio y televisión con valvulas electronicas (muy bueno) y luego el mismo curso pero con transistores. En esos tiempos no existía la carrera de Bachillerato (por los números) y menos pensar en al carrera de Ingeniería Electrónica, pero en fín. Con los años logré estudiar Electrónica Industrial de al a a la z y ahí descubrí el calculo y luego el diseño, lo cual me obligó a estudiar el bachillerato y luego al ingeniería la cual no concluí por que Gracias a Dios me fué bien profesionalmente hablando hoy vivo de esto, tengo ejercicio en el área y enseño a nivel de diversificado y no me arrepiento, si pudiera volver atrás volvería a hacer lo mismo...perdón si me extendí. Saludos muchá.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 8, 2009)

Primero empezaré contandoles que mi tio es impresor y encuadernador y en fin, todo eso.
Entonces sucedió un día que le llevaron un monton de revistas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial para que las encuadernara en tomos de 25 cada una. Así quedaban como un libro.
*Despues, ese mismo cliente le llevo revistas de "electrónica" y en lo que me tocaba quitar la grapa y la portada me ponia a leerlar a mil por hora, pues tiempo tenía poco, el trabajo se tenía que hacer.*
*Ahí aprendi el codigo de colores para los resistores, como doblarles las terminales que herramientas existe... ufff. De todo.*
*Luego en la secundaria, en el taller de electrónica mi proyecto fue una sirena, destellador con leds con compuertas nand. Tambié una fuente de volt, que entonces denominamos eliminador de baterías; me imaginaba que las destruia o algo así..*

Ah...! Gracias..k:

Eh? Que qué tiene que ver lo de la 2ª Guerra, con la electrónica? _*Nada..*_! pero la cosa es, que me encanto!!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 9, 2009)

jaja eso si que es estar desesperado jaja 
saludos


----------



## lubeck (Oct 9, 2009)

Saludos a todos, buenas experiencias....

Yo estaba por no contarles  mi historia porque es un poco agesiva, pero me decidi porque a lo mejor es el caso de muchos, en verdad a mi no me gusta mucho la electronica, por lo engorrosa e inexacta que es, es decir te pasas como tres horas haciendo calculos engorrosos y estudiando leyes y simbolos que parecen la pura verdad pero en la realidad terminas poniendo lo que hay en la casa de electronica o lo que fabrican, digo... es verdad que los calculos te dan un punto de referencia pero a veces mucho brinco estando el suelo tan parejo jeje., entonces se preguntaran y luego? porque "electronica", resulta que a mi me encanta la automatizacion de maquinaria y el desarrollo de software, y la electronica es la interface entre estas dos, y los dispositivo electronicos prefabricados son extremadamente caros,y eventualmente resulta exajeradamenta mas economicos hacerlos uno mismo, y heme aqui quemandome las pestañas de vez en cuando, porque lo he tomado como hobbi, y claro da una satisfaccion enorme el ver realizado un proyecto, el proyecto que considero mi primero fue una interface de 64 entradas digitales, 64 salidas digitales y 64 entradas analogicas, controlada en forma remota y local.

saludos....


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 11, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> jaja eso si que es estar desesperado jaja
> saludos


Jajaja...

No era deseperación, pero mi tio me presionaba para que entregara el trabajo y nada, que yo me encontraba entretenido leyendo las revistas.
De ahí nacio mi pasion por la electrónica.
Me hipnotizaban los componentes en un radio, cualquiera que tenia oportinidad de abrir, su aroma y colores... Porque tienen aroma!! huelan..

k:
A propósito:


			
				GabiOlavarria dijo:
			
		

> Mi primer proyecto fue la fuente de laboratorio, con regulacion y demas.. estubo bueno... shows de fuegos artificiales (electroliticos dados vuelta) "tuck" contra el techo jajaja...saludos


P.D. 
P:A que huele un condensador que explota?
R:A frijoles quemados...jajaja


----------



## GabiOlavarria (Oct 11, 2009)

Mi primer proyecto fue la fuente de laboratorio, con regulacion y demas.. estubo bueno... shows de fuegos artificiales (electroliticos dados vuelta) "tuck" contra el techo jajaja...saludos


----------



## MVB (Oct 11, 2009)

Bueno desde muy chico quice estudiar INgenieria De Sistemas.
hasta dos meses antes de entrar a la U, fue ahi donde un dia me puse a hablar con un ingeniero electronico y en media hora ya me habia lavado el cerebro.
Me dejo abrumado con tantos argumentos de porque electronica y no sistemas.

Proyectos.. mmmm..
Pues lo unico que se puede resaltar es una caja de luces, como de 15 canales para controlar todas las luces de un teatro, ese fue mi proyecto en el colegio.

Ahora estoy estudiando ingenieria Electronica, lamentablemente aun de electronica se muy poco, apenas estoy en primer semestre y ando viendo todas las ciencias basicas primero.


saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Oct 12, 2009)

De electricidad: prender una lamparita o un motorcito DC con una bateria de 9v 

De Electronica: un led que titila con 2 transistores(2n2222 NPN y 2n2907 PNP), un capacitor, 2 resistencias y un potenciometro... este circuito anda y lo tengo todavia guardado como recuerdo...

Para sorpresa de algunos y aunque no lo crean... mi primer proyecto con electronica en si, empezé a utilizar el percloruro férrico!! ya que no conocia mucho de el decidi porbarlo...

saludos!

PD: adjunto el enlace de mi primer poryecto por si quieren echarle un vistazo y armarlo...

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_luzintermitentebajapot.asp


----------



## ernestogn (Oct 13, 2009)

Mi primer proyecto fue un voltimetro (masomenometro diria yo) a leds echo con un CI UAA180. claro ya tenia algo de lectura de electronica y devia empesar por el principio, la instrumentacion, lo mas lindo del caso que en la casa de electronica me vendieron el UAA170 que era lo mismo , lo que no me dijeron era que hacia lo mismo pero el patillaje era otro,,, 
resultado no anduvo tare como 2 meses en contar la razón , al final conseguí el uaa180 y arme el voltimetro , simplemente un desastre , podríamos llamarlo un vumetro para corriente continua , encima imposible conseguir resistencias al 1% , bueno , hace tantos años......


----------



## Chuyland (Oct 14, 2009)

Mi primer y único proyecto hasta ahora es un theremin (que aún no acabo), lo empezé a construir desde que me registré en este foro pero lo paré por no encontrar unas bobinas de tipo choque de 100 microhenrios:evil¡ya hasta las sueño!)

Desde muy chico siempre me interesó como funsionaban esas tarjetitas verdes para hacer los aparatos, como esos chips hacían funsionara los aparatos y demás.

Ahora estoy decidido de estudiar electrónica para hacer esos "aparatitos" y mejorarlos claro.

saludos


----------



## jofear (Oct 16, 2009)

Mi primer proyecto fue hacer una calculadora con un pic y un lcd 16x2....sin saber nada de electrónica esa fue mi motivacion y me fui directamente a investigar sobre esto... jeje un poco apresurado ahora que lo pienso pero bueno....funcionó!


----------



## jalva (Oct 23, 2009)

Empece a los 12 años cuando terminaba 7mo grado y mi vieja (madre) me regalò un Denshi Block con el que se podia armar una radio am, un telegrafo, un pequeño amplificador, etc.
Armè la radio en 15 minutos (traía instrucciones) y funcionó de una. la emoción fue tal que todavìa me acuerdo. 
Mi primer proyecto fué un encendido electronico para el auto de mi vieja, como andaba...!!!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 23, 2009)

Saludos Jalva:
Lei tu post.... y me llamo la atensión lo del encendido electronico, te refieres a que el auto se encendia con un dispositivo electronico o que el sistema de ignicion de las bujias era electronico? digo, lo segundo es loable para ser un primer proyecto.... no crees?
gracias por compartirnos tu experiencia....


----------



## lsalas (Oct 24, 2009)

El proyecto es una emisora en fm stereo, está quedando espectacular con equipos de última tecnología y el estudio muy hermoso, con los mejores micrófonos y un sonio espectacular, hasta el omnia one está listo para funcionar, es un procesador de audio que genera un stereo casi perfecto y una profundidad de bajos excelente, pero quiero mejorar la señal con una buena antena, adquirí una antena circular de 4 componentes es la mp-1 de omb, pero hay sombras en algunos sitios de la ciudad, un mastil de 40 mts de altura y bueno, quisieran que alguien me diera recomendaciones para mejorar estas sombras o lugares donde la emisora no se escucha, si alguien conoce del tema y me puede ayudar, mi correo es xxxxxxxxxxxxx@yahoo.com, muchas gracias.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 25, 2009)

No está permitido publicar direcciones de correo electrónico en los Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 25, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> No está permitido publicar direcciones de correo electrónico en los Foros de Electrónica.



Ampliando un poco la explicacion eso es por mera seguridad de ustedes... ya que existen muchos robots en internet que estan buscando direcciones de correo electronico para mandar propaganda (spam) o peor aun... correos fraudulentos....


----------



## lsalas (Oct 25, 2009)

listo, muchas gracias por la información


----------



## sebitronic (Dic 16, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> era este?
> 
> http://microbots2.mx.tripod.com/pathfinder.htm
> 
> ...



Si era ese mismo, llegue a armar la placa de control, la de interface, la de alimentacion y la de motores, me vino una nostalgia.


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 18, 2009)

Hace unos años ya tenia esto en mente pero la primera vez que me arme algo fué un amplificador con TDA1554Q de Phillips,al ver que me habia gustado como sonaba poco a poco fuí entrandole 
saludos


----------



## jgrecoarroyo (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola a todos, a mi tambien me gustaba mucho la electronica desde pequeñito y cacharrear con los juguetes que "iban a pilas" abrirlos y me quedaba fascinado intentando comprender como funcionaria aquello.

Ahora con un poco mas de edad, organizo junto a unos amigos de la universidad talleres y cursillos para intentar compartir la pasion por la electronica.

Aprovecho la ocasion para poner un link a una pagina web que estoy intentando sacar adelante por si os interesa:

www.arduinoGeek.es

Como su nombre indica, se centra principalmente en la plataforma Arduino. Esta misma es la que usamos en el taller, porque es muy facil de programar y llama mucho la atencion y te invita a trastear, en lugar de empezar con un monton de teoria que te puede alejar. Tambien podeis ver las transparencias que utilizamos (4 sesiones, con los ejemplos de codigo incluido).

Espero que os guste,

saludos


----------



## PEBE (Dic 23, 2009)

yo empece con un sensor hecho con dos leds infrarrojos y un transistor 2N2222 cuando ponias la mano entre el led emisor y receptor se apagaba un led rojo, me encantaba ese circuito pero despues me fue aburriendo asi que empece a hacer cosas mas complejas y aqui estoy. tambien me gustaba, me encantaba!! destruir aparatos e ir quitandole los capacitores,transistores  y cosas asi hasta que junte un monton de cosas que ahora me son muy utiles.

jaja cuando era muy muy chico pensaba que en las pcbs vivian duendes---que cosas


----------



## lutiky (Dic 23, 2009)

yo me inicie cuando por la tele vi como un rayo daba de lleno en el campo, eso me impacto y quise hacer lo mismo con una radio en el campo de mi tio en santa fe, al otro dia cuando se fue la tormenta fui con mi viejo a buscar la radio estaba hecha pedazos y toda neada por los animales  y mi padre me explico aunque se parescan la electricidad y la electronica no son lo mismo ahi empece a investigar y tenia razon, con eso me meti a la electronica de lleno. como dice mi viejo tendras titulo de abogado, juez, lo que sea pero cuando se les rompe la tele, el dvd, o quieren algo nuevo ahi entra el electronico  aguante la electronica


----------



## julio ace (Ene 7, 2010)

entre porque me llamaba mucha atencion ademas fisica es lo mio, fue hace 3 años  para empezar mi primer proyecto en practica fue fuente de alimentacion y para exhibir fue la maquina semiautomatica para pintar paredes, iba a hacer automatico por desgracia se jodio unos integrados que no existe en la ciudad, y el favorito mio fue anemometro digital porque para mi fue una gran leccion...les doy bienvenida a quienes estan entrando a este mundo y animo que siga asi electronica es lo mejor...


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 7, 2010)

mi prmer proyecto fue un Amplificador 6w + 6w con un TDA1519 junto con si fuente y con su vumetro con un lm3915, el vumetro y el ampli lo saque de este foro y la fuente de san google!! Bueno y la electronica siempre me ha gustado..


----------



## jreyes (Ene 7, 2010)

Mi papá siempre arreglaba radios y televisores; aunque su conocimiento era netamente referido a pillar un fusible quemado o algo suelto. Sin embargo, el estar al lado de él mientras abría las teles y ver verdaderas "ciudades" que hacían la magia de ver personas dentro de esas cajas, era sencillamente impresionante. Tantas cosas de colores; unas redondas, otras cuadradas; unas más grandes que otras...en realidad que me quedaba mirándolas como un niño mira una dulcería con los bolsillos llenos de monedas.

De ahí mi gusto por la electricidad, lo que derivó en la afición a la electrónica.


Ahora soy yo quien repara varias cosas; aunque aún no tengo hijos.


Adiosín...!


----------



## dagger (Ene 8, 2010)

Bueno empece con electronica a los 9 años mas o menos..meti un gatito en una lata de duraznos ..saque y pele el cable de un velador para electrocutarlo dentro de la lata pero " no funciono".
Ahi se me desperto la necesidad de saber "porque no funciono"
Bueno...fui un niño un poco travieso....


----------



## electropsychedelic (Ene 13, 2010)

Pues cuando era pequenho siempre desarmaba todo lo que tenia al alcance por lo cual mi mama no se ponia muy contenta... guardaba piezas y cables en una bolsa para "hacer un robot", obviamente esa bolsa termino en la basura jajaja...

Hace 15 dias o mas hice mi primer "proyecto" aunque de proyecto no tiene mucho... alimentar un motor mediante una pila de 9V anteponiendo un switch, metiendo eso en una caja de plastico de seda dental y encajandolo en un peluche, algo asi como un oso "ventilador" que le queria regalar a mi novia.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 17, 2010)

mi primer proyecto no me acuerdo que fue ni cuando, ya que hace bastantes años estoy con esto... Me gusta saber cada vez más y más..
Ahora que me acuerdo, creo que lo primero que hice fue un cargador de pilas. Y todavía funciona a la perfección, ahora lo uso para pilas AAA del MP3.

saludos-!
PD: igual fueron otros antes, pero este es el que mas recuerdo..


----------



## penrico (Ene 18, 2010)

Mi primer proyecto lo saqué de la revista Lupin, mas o menos en el año 1983 (tenia 10 años). Era una luz que destellaba para poner en la punta de cohetes caseros (que tambien te enseñaban a armar ahi). Me trajo nostalgia, esa revista era para mí lo mejor donde aprendi muchisimas cosas.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 18, 2010)

A mi tambien me intereso desde muy chico. Me parece que mis inicios fueron cuando un vecino tiro un monitor con el tubo destrozado y yo me lo lleve a mi casa lo desarme y con la ayuda de un vecino que era tecnico arme un circuito con un led y un pote que variaba la intensidad. No tenia ni idea de como funcionaba pero me gusto mucho. Lo mas gracioso fue que unos dias despues el vecino que habia tirado el monitor se fue a quejar a mi casa por que le habia revuelto la basura jajaja. Mi primera placa tambien fue el flip flop con dos BC548 y se lo puse de luz de encendido a la compu.


----------



## borja1234567 (Ene 19, 2010)

lo mio fue un juego de electronica con 45 practicas. que recuerdos


----------



## LadyM (Ene 23, 2010)

Mi primer proyecto fué un interruptor por sonido...  

Ahora que lo pienso no sabia nada en ese momento... No es que a esta altura sepa un millón de cosas pero voy mejorando! *


----------



## shepard (Ene 24, 2010)

Mi primer proyecto fue... como se dice? a si!!! destruir cuanta cosa eléctrica funcionara, con el propósito de juntar partes para "Inventar" algo nuevo... mmm finalmente lo único que logré a mis 9 años fue dañar varios toca discos preciados en mi casa, junto con secadoras de cabello y los carritos de control remoto de mi hermano menor.

Finalmente me entusiasmo la idea de usar las partes que recogía en una gran caja (debajo de mi cama) para reparar los juguetes de mi hermano y fabricar máquinas de tortura para las muñecas de mi hermana y de mis primas... máquinas de tortura porque siempre terminaba dañándoles el cabello y despegándoles una que otra extremidad.

Luego de terminar con varias tundas, regaños y castigos abandoné mi "profesión" a los 12 años... hasta que llegué a la universidad, en donde, pese a que mi carrera no es directamente la electrónica tuve algunos maestros bastante ligados a estos proyectos; fue ahí entonces en donde por primera vez "invente" algo que no me metió en problemas... desde ese momento la electrónica es un pasatiempo lleno de retos y motivaciones que me encantan aprender y experimentar.


----------



## FeeeR (Ene 24, 2010)

shepard dijo:


> Mi primer proyecto fue... como se dice? a si!!! destruir cuanta cosa eléctrica funcionara, con el propósito de juntar partes para "Inventar" algo nuevo... mmm finalmente lo único que logré a mis 9 años fue dañar varios toca discos preciados en mi casa, junto con secadoras de cabello y los carritos de control remoto de mi hermano menor.
> 
> Finalmente me entusiasmo la idea de usar las partes que recogía en una gran caja (debajo de mi cama) para reparar los juguetes de mi hermano y fabricar máquinas de tortura para las muñecas de mi hermana y de mis primas... máquinas de tortura porque siempre terminaba dañándoles el cabello y despegándoles una que otra extremidad.
> 
> Luego de terminar con varias tundas, regaños y castigos abandoné mi "profesión" a los 12 años... hasta que llegué a la universidad, en donde, pese a que mi carrera no es directamente la electrónica tuve algunos maestros bastante ligados a estos proyectos; fue ahí entonces en donde por primera vez "invente" algo que no me metió en problemas... desde ese momento la electrónica es un pasatiempo lleno de retos y motivaciones que me encantan aprender y experimentar.




Me traumastes... la verdad yo empecé hace poco, antes de empezar la secundaria en el 2004 con un gusto muy grande por las matemáticas empecé a buscar colegios con mucho contenido de matemática. Antes de entrar al cole me llevaron a una exposición de un colegio en el que había como 13 carreras para seguir (nivel medio) entonces mirando una de las cosas me llamo la atención, un chico estaba reproduciendo música con un amplificador y yo me pregunte ¿Y este que muestra su amplificador? entonces yo sin saber nada fui y le pregunte porque estaba en la exposición, ellos me contaron que eran proyectos de alumnos... Cuando terminó la expo volví a casa, todavía estaba pensando en ese chico, lo que me había dicho y quería saber si era verdad entonces empecé a buscar en internet y empecé a ver los programas de las materias. Me gusto tanto que me mande total cualquier cosa me cambiaba, no era nada definitorio... En esas en segundo año hicimos un dimmer y después una fuente de alimentación, llegue a tal punto que me gusto muchísimo y ahí fue cuando termine de convencerme que lo que yo quería aprender era electrónica... Hoy aun en vacaciones tratando de recuperar mi tiempo perdido continuo leyendo y tratando de agrandar mis conocimientos para poder estar un escalón por encima del resto aunque es algo que me cueste es lo que me gusta y solo por eso trato de superar las barreras. 

PD: Mi primer proyecto pensándolo a partir hojas de datos fue mi amplificador igualito al que alguna vez había visto, nos guiaban pero me puse muy contento al verlo andando.


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yo, con mis 15 años, no me acuerdo de cual fue. Sería algún juguete de electricidad con luces, un motor y cables. Tendría como 5 años. Desde ahi para arriba. Luego,  juegos de experimentos de electrónica, de donde no he podido hacer funcionar una radio, por más veces qyue lo he intentado. Con mi comunión (9 años), me regalaron un mezclador chiquitito y con el me inicié en el mundo del sonido. Luego pasé a 220V, empezé a reparar algun aparto, o a montar un transformador de un radiocasette viejo en un amplificador de juguete, que aún funciona, las tomas de sonido, la instalación eléctrica de la nave de mi pueblo (que funcionó, pero bueno), algún autorradio... Luego cogí el soldador y empezé a crearme mis cables de audio, y algún que otro invento electromecánico con relés. Luego llegaron los proyectos de tecno y los 9,y, por último, las chapuzas de aparatos, desde reparaciones a modificaciones, y finalmente los circuitos electrónicos hasta el proyecto de mezclador que a fecha de hoy tengo en mente.
Todo esto surgió gracias a mi padre, sus chapuzas y sus reparaciones, que me fue involucrando poco a poco (el no se dedica a esto, ni remotamente).

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 2, 2010)

Pues, como yo era un niño muy inquieto y curioso, un dia mi papa me llevo un motor electrico y una bateria, y me enseño como conectarlo. Tendria unos 4 años o 5. Recuerdo que me facinaba que algun dispositivo tan pequeño se moviera por algo que no sabia su naturaleza pero salia de la pila y movia el motor.
Como la curiosidad no espera, desarme el motor y la pila... no encontre muchas respuestas, pero supe que un motor tenia alambre, y una pila tenia acido.
Despues, se me ocurrio abrir un radio. Y un reloj, y un radiocontrol, y asi... sucesivamente empece a despedazar y a leer y a saber lo que era una resistencia y un transistor y un capacitor... Por supuesto queme algunas cosas y me di buenos toques. Para evitar catastrofes, mi padre me regalo una bateria de auto, que llevaba a recargar periodicamente para que pudiera seguir jugando.
Cuando entre a la secundaria, tome el taller de electronica. Ahi aprendi a calcular algunas cosas y a hacer mis primeros proyectos con calculos. Ya no de la forma alquimista de mezclar cosas hasta que funcionaran o se quemaran. Aprendi los colores y medidas de los dispositivos pasivos y a usar un manual ECG, y me regalo el profesor un viejo manual de tubos RCA y en español. Tambien aprendi el funcionamiento de los tubos de vacio y a leer diagramas. Posteriormente a hacer mis propios diagramas.
En la prepa tambien escogi electronica, pero me sali porque ... bueno, quise trabajar y hacer otras cosas.
Algunos años despues, termine la prepa y me meti a la carrera de ingeniero en electronica. Aqui si aprendi electronica en serio.
Ahora que recuerdo, el mejor proyecto que hice en la secundaria, fue un transmisor AM, para conectar el audio de MTV y escucharlo por el radio portatil cuando estaba en otro lugar de la casa haciendo quehaceres o iba a la tienda por el mandado de mama.

Saludetes!


----------



## crazy220 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola!
Mi primer proyecto fue cuando tendria 8 años, habia salido en la tele una revista de la firma Cekit que te daban los componentes para armar una radio am (hasta ese entonces me encantaba desarmar aparatos... nunca los volvi a armar pero si desarmar jeje) mi papa me compro las revistas y comenze haciendo la pcb sobre una tabla de madera con clavitos de cobre, todo siguiendo los dibujitos del papel que te daban(todavia tengo todas las revistas aca) y al terminarlo dije waaa algo que funciona!!! despues empeze a hacer lamparitas intermitentes... despues empeze con la computacion... la musica... empeze a hacer amplificadores caseros, termine comprando una estacion de soldado por aire caliente para reparar motherboards(mi especialidad) audiorritmicos... (no se por que pero las lucecitas de colores me fascinaron toda la vida... sigo llendo a los boliches y me quedo mirando como giran jajajaja) y bue... hasta ahora hay una pila de cosas caseras... igualmente siempre hay algo que te complica la vida y te dan ganas de dejar todo... pero al ratito volvemos y hasta k no se termina o no se rompe no la largamos jejejeje




Salu2!!!


----------



## ibdali (Feb 2, 2010)

hola, mi primer proyecto fue un amplificador con el tda810s, el cual se lo mostré a un amigo y le vendí un modulo stereo, el cual todavía conserva y escucha en el.


----------



## felix (Feb 3, 2010)

yo me aficione a la electronica electricidad des de los 13 años en mi barrio habia un monton de descampados cuando no se habia construido tanto como ahora y los amigos montabamos cabañas de madera con todo lo que encontrabamos puertas hieros de obras,
pues yo era quien me encargaba de colocar la electricidad ci¡on pilas de petaca y lamparitas que por las tardes nos iluminaban usaba los interruptores del electro L.
A PARTIR DE AHI CUANDO TERMINE LA EGB HICE FORMACION PROFESIONAL. DE ELECTRONICA Y LO TERMINE CON ESFUERZO.
SALUDOS A LA GENTE DEL FORO


----------



## asterión (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola, mi primer proyecto fue hacer un visor infrarrojo, el cual se armaba con el visor de una camara de video antigua, la cual se alimentaba con una bateria, una camara en blanco y negro y leds infrarrojos para iluminar el ambiente.
Asi tuve que aprender de alimentacion, leds, reguladores de voltaje :S la verdad que me mareaba con eso al principio...


----------



## cespalacios (Feb 4, 2010)

Me apacionó la electronica desde pequeño, mi primer projecto electronico fue un  iterruptor conmutador, con el cual se encidia un foco desde dos lugares distintos... luego controle un carro a control remoto desde el PC. Entre a la electronica por que desde siempre me gusto poder iluminar o mover motores, con corriente bien conducida, además desde muy pequeño siempre era yo quien reparaba los interruptores quemados, instalaba focos, y demás utilidades que necesitabamos en casa


----------



## MION (Feb 4, 2010)

hola
un receptor de radio fm
con material reciclado,jejeje
cuidando la ecologia

y me gusta la electronica pero en veces te da unas buenas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 4, 2010)

entre ala electronica culpa de la revista lupin no recuerdo a que edad fue eso , mi primer proyecto que arme fue un control remoto,que lleve a un vecino tecnico para que me ayudara a soldarlo y resulto que el vecino era profesor de electronica,el vio en mi a un pichon de tecnico y me enseño ,igual desde muy pequeño yo desarmaba los jugetes y sacaba los motorcitos y acia experimentos ,desde ay la electronica me atrajo como a un insecto la luz .
se llama armando mi ex profesor


----------



## PEBE (Feb 7, 2010)

por que nos gustara desarmar tanto las cosas? será el apetito por la destruccion? o simplemente curiosidad? de igual manera es muy entretenido poca gente entiende lo que se siente no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 7, 2010)

pebe dijo:


> por que nos gustara desarmar tanto las cosas? será el apetito por la destruccion? o simplemente curiosidad? de igual manera es muy entretenido poca gente entiende lo que se siente no?



asi es poca gente entiende lo que se siente al desarmar y o modificar algo,descubrir nuevas formas, explotar cosas
el placer de ver nuestros proyectos funcionar, por mas tontos que sean,.
 uno siente ese orgullo y el vacio ese de decir--esto funciona y aora que ago--ay mismo ya estamos pensando en construir nuestro nuevo circuito o mejorar el que ya icimos ,pero a traves del tiempo tambien uno recuerda y dise ,,,mira que pavada ise ,pero bueno es parte del aprendisaje ,asi somos momas los que llevamos la electronica en las venas.


en mi caso yo cuando era chico no tenia corriente en mi casa quizas eso fue lo que mas curiosidad me dio por la electronica,cuando en mi casa tube electrisidad teniamos un tv a balvulas ,recuerdo una ves se rompio ,vino un tecnico y dijo se quemo el fliback ,años despues supe lo que era un flyback pero me quedo grabada esa palabra FLYBACK ,
PD,
nunca pence en que iva ser un tecnico,menos en que iva a tener mi propia computadora,en aquellos años nadie tenia una pc ,todabia me asombro al ver un simple cable y como es que la corriente esta ay
es algo que me  maravilla,
a pasado mucha agua por el puente pero nunca dejo de asombrarme con la electronica


----------



## Electronec (Abr 17, 2010)

Propongo que en esta sala de charlas, miremos un poco al pasado, y expongamos cual fué el primer PCB, Proto-Board, Maraña de cables con Componentes,..etc..etc.. que montamos o armamos.
Y por qué no, alguna anécdota de júbilo o fracaso sobre esa primera experiencia.

Mi ejemplo:

Mi primer PCB con placa de baquelita multiperforada con pistas a la carta, armé un sencillo Cara o Cruz. Un sencillo circuito con dos transistores y dos leds, que de forma  aleatoria, encendian led rojo, led verde, mediante un pulsador.

Las soldaduras me traian de cabeza, y algún transistor que otro,me cargué....

Saludos.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 17, 2010)

el mío mi primer fuente...la fuente anduvo y todo salió bien (suena raro no?)
-+12vcc 
-+5vcc
1A
todavía anda.. va a cumplir 4 añitos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 17, 2010)

Hola.

Mi primer circuito fue un eliminador de pilas.

Compré el transformador con varias salidas de voltaje (3V, 6V ... 12V), la caja, bananas y todos los otro componentes (eso fue hace 800 años atrás).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Creo por algún lugar tengo el pictórico del circuito, si lo encuentro lo publico.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 17, 2010)

un auto con un motorcito y control remoto  con cable


----------



## sammaael (Abr 17, 2010)

Hola como muchos mi primera PCB fue una fuente de poder ajustable con el 317k..
En protoboard mi primera incursion fue con el 555 unas luces intermitentes..
Mi primer gran condoro (fracaso) fue armando un convertidor estatico o se calentaron los transistores de potencia y derreti un protoboard jajaj aun lo tengo de recuerdo.....


----------



## electrodan (Abr 18, 2010)

¿Algo así?
Podemos fusionarlos si te parece.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 18, 2010)

ya me parecía que lo habia visto al tema antes


----------



## wolfman77 (Abr 22, 2010)

La trampa de los cazafantasmas, si si, suena a cualquier cosa, pero estaba linda con su tapita que se abria, la luz que salia y los colores amarillo y negro.
Despues de eso hice la mochila cazafantasmas (con una cuasilinterna en la punta).
Pero despues hice el clasico intermitente con el 555 y de ahi arranque para adelante


----------



## merinos7 (Abr 22, 2010)

Mi primer proyecto fue en el instituto, cuando me mandaron hacer un semáforo un tanto cutre la verdad jajaja, creo que ahí es cuando me di cuenta de que la electrónica era lo mio, mi pasión jajajajaj
Saludos


----------



## abndol (Abr 26, 2010)

Mi primer proyecto fue un contador de 0 a 60 con 555, 4017 y 4093.

Como entre a la electrónica? yo quería estudiar electricidad, pero en el lugar donde queria estudiar solo daban la carrera de electronica, entonces me decidí por la electrónica, pero al igual que muchos, desde pequeño me gustaba desarmar los carritos que tenian motorcitos dc o los carritos de bomberos o policías


----------



## elenarojas (Abr 30, 2010)

Mi primer proyecto fue un entrenador para Pic 16f84 que hice el año pasado en el instituto, pero llevo ya unos años metida en la electrónica. Comencé fabricando unos decodificadores de telecable que diseñó mi chico porque el no tenía tiempo a fabricarlos y venderlos.
Después comencé a trabajar modificando gps para la empresa de mi chico y el primo y allí sigo, montando placas, cables, cajas y lo que me manden *^_^*
En junio seré electrónica oficialmente, en cuanto termine el módulo que estoy haciendo.
Por cierto, muchas gracias en general, porque para el proyecto del entrenador saqué bastante información e ideas de aquí.
Besitos


----------



## fabry_nirvana (May 1, 2010)

Mi primer proyecto fue un "Detector de Humedad". Era super simple, con un 555, prendia una luz cuando habia humedad y parpadeaba cuando no la habia, despues un profesor me ayudo a modificarla, para que encendiera una bomba de agua automaticamente, y se modifico con unas compuertas nan y un rele, ademas creo que llevaba un optocoplador.
Del circuito me acuerdo muy poco, porque fue en el año 2005 y no tenia estudios de electronica, (no sabia ni leer una resistencia) solo solde un par de componentes, lo que si, el pcb lo diseñe yo 
Saludos


----------



## fedealma (May 1, 2010)

mi primer proyecto fue una fuente regulable de 0 a 30v con un lm317 en un curso de electronica despues fue un pedal de guitarra marshall guvnor el cual me anduvo muy bien y lo usaba sin cajita ni nada hasta que hizo un corto circuito y no anduvo nunca mas. .


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 1, 2010)

Mi primer proyecto que funcionó (entre todos los que no funcionaron, incluyendo aquellos con los misteriosos LEDs que se me quemaban con 12V... y soltaban un olor como a pintura de uñas) fue un oscilador con un 555 con un pequeño parlante de salida...  a frecuencias ultrasónicas el circuíto captaba una emisora de radio AM...


----------



## HADES (May 1, 2010)

Bueno si mas la recuerdo mi primer proyecto fue con un carrito que poseia engranajes de esos de corrida libre (vos lo empujas con tu mano)y pues con una liga y un motor de DC una pila y un switch logre modificarlo y convertirlo en un carrito semielectronico y pues me llevo como no tienen idea porque yo pues no sabia mucho de ese "misterioso mundo de la electronica"es mas ni soldar sabia en fin quemandome los dedos aprendi con un soldador que ni punta ceramica tenia.Y pues de ahi me gusto mucho todo lo que envolvia la electronica y me decidi seguir dicha carrera.


----------



## Ratmayor (May 1, 2010)

Si mal no recuerdo mi primer proyecto fue un osciladorcito con un 4011 que manejaba un LED, sin ninguna utilidad  pero tenia unos 11 o 12 años y me parecio wonderfull!!


----------



## foso (May 1, 2010)

Mi primer proyecto fue un detonador para petardos via cable. El detonador lo hice con mini bobinas metidas en una pajita de pastico con polvo de fosforo. Luego conectaba las bobinas a un transformador y al rato PUM ! . Había hecho el control remoto con los 5 pulsadores y explotamos una casita de madera. Tal como demoledores profesionales. Ja
Por suerte para la humanidad mi vocación de piromaníaco se volcó mas a la electronica, ahora me conmueven otras cosas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 1, 2010)

yo alguna ves también hice un detonador ,pero con virulana y una batería de 9 volt


----------



## foso (May 2, 2010)

y que hacías con la virulana ?


----------



## Dano (May 2, 2010)

foso dijo:


> y que hacías con la virulana ?




Agarra un trozo de virulana y pasala sobre los bornes de una bateria de 9v y verás que es mágico...


----------



## PEBE (May 2, 2010)

Como no se me ocurrio hacer eso de chico? jeje yo tambien era medio piromaniaco, yo me entretenia explotando capacitores jaja --- ahora ya no lo hago --- saludos.


----------



## lubeck (May 2, 2010)

estuve buscando que es la Virulana y encontré esto... para los que no la conozcamos....
http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080831160903AA3FEbp
saludos....


----------



## Manonline (May 2, 2010)

Mi primer proyecto de electronica fue una plataforma de PumpItUp, ese juego que hay una plataforma en el piso con botones y que hay que pisarlos al ritmo de la musica. Se conectaba a la PC: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/teclado-usb-pumpitup-6086/

Fue lo que hizo virar definitivamente mi vida. Desde ese dia no puedo dejar la Electrónica.


----------



## Tavo (May 2, 2010)

PEBE dijo:


> Como no se me ocurrio hacer eso de chico? jeje yo tambien era medio piromaniaco, yo me entretenia explotando capacitores jaja --- ahora ya no lo hago --- saludos.



Eso me da mucho miedo.
Un día tuve la curiosidad de explotar un transistor. Tenía un fuente de 12V 8A que rectificados me daban 17Vcc. No tuve mejor idea que agarrar un MOSFET de una fuente conmutada...
Dos días me quedó temblando la mano.... Fue un tiro eso. No recuerdo como lo conecté (obvio que el fin era explotarlo)... Pero explotó fuerte... Nunca más.
Por poco me saco un ojo..

Saludos!
T10


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 2, 2010)

Otros usos de la virulana...


----------



## lubeck (May 2, 2010)

Jeje... el cigarro de virulana ... el cigarro de superman el hombre de acero....

Con lo del transistor a mi me paso lo mismo pero usando un TIP no recuerdo el numero pero le meti 12v y una carga como de 2A y sacatelas trono como bala .... patitas pa que las quiero...a correr... vaya susto... yo ni me lo esperaba... me quede blanco...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 2, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> estuve buscando que es la Virulana y encontré esto... para los que no la conozcamos....
> http://mx.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080831160903AA3FEbp
> saludos....





si de explotar se trata e aqui un especialista


----------



## edwinljc (May 2, 2010)

Mi primer proyecto de electrónica fue una fuente de regulación de voltaje de 0 a 30 v que soportara 2 A. 

Encontre problemas porque aún no habia visto electrónica con semiconductores y no conocia el funcionamiento de los reguladores de voltaje, de los diodos o los puentes rectificadores


----------



## fernandob (May 2, 2010)

mi primer proyecto...........no se......
me gustaba , por eso pase de primer año de una escuela de mecanica a una de electronica.

lo que si me acuerdo fue mi primer proyecto LUEGO DE QUE ya estaba estudiando , cuando me quise animar a pasar de la teoria a la practica, DE VERDAD.
no fue armar ningun circuito hecho............hice varis circuitos que encontre en revistas, pero en general con malos resultados, aunque funcionasen ...era por magia............y eso ...eso NO ES ELECTRONICA.

cuando me puse de verdad, cuando arranco el tren de verdad mi primer circuito fue un cd 4011 o uno similar, SOLO UNA COMPUERTA .
conectarlo , variar sus entradas, ver que pasaba en la salida.
variar una entrada linealemnte, ver que pasa con su salida.
mirar a la vez la datasheet (cuando se miraba en un libro por que no habia intenet) 
luego ponerle una carga a la salida (hasta hacer un corto) yv er que pasa..............
luego un circuito util de 1 compuerta.
luego un retardo, luego comparar ....
luego con 4 
luego una alarma 
luego mas compleja.

y asi segui, siempre .
a vecs tuve la suerte de que alguien me ayudo con dudas.
pero no copie mas circuitos que no comprnedia y menos MANGUEABA cosas resueltas para hacer .
si desarme y analice circuitos para entenderlos.

cuando lso entendia ERAN MIOS, ahi habia asimilado lo interesante.
no eran mios solo por haberlos armado y que funcionen.

y cuando lograba diseñar algo......yencima era mas piola o mas pequeño que lo que veia en las revistas ...........HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 
felicidad y orgullo.

por eso me revientan quienes piden un circuito hecho de la nada.....no tiene idea ni les interesa


----------



## Hellkiller (May 2, 2010)

Mi  primer proyecto ( sin contar practicas de clases) fue un pedal de  distorsion para guitarra, luego una insoladora y ahora acabo de terminar un temporizador para la  insoladora. Ahora voy a montar un ampli valvular para guitarra!!


----------



## LuigiDJ (May 11, 2010)

Bueno, mi pasion por la electronica llego por el lado del audio, aunque empece, como muchos, desarmando los carritos de motores y uno que otro radio caido en combate, para sacarle las piecitas a ver que se podia hacer con ellas. Mas se hacian "obras de arte" que cosas utiles. Aun recuerdo el equipo de sonido Sanyo que tenian en la casa, cuadrafonico y con cassette 8 track, para mi eso sonaba un encanto, y bastantes fiesticas que hice con el y las luces de navidad y unas luces de carro alimentadas con un transfomador de 9 voltios de un tren pilas que tenia 

En la secundaria llego el curso basico de electronica de Cekit, y alli empece a entender alguna que otra cosita, de alli arme la alarma con scr y led, a todas estas, montado punto a punto, sin board ni pcb, eso quedo como la casa de las arañas, pero funcionaba.

Ya en la universidad estudiando electronica, pues se hicieron los respectivos diseños digitales y analogicos, y alguno que otro proyecto personal, como un mixer de 4 entradas, un amplificador de 60w por canal, unos secuenciales luminicos, y otras que no me acuerdo, todo esto usado en las fiesticas de los amigos de la universidad.

Ahora estoy trabajando en un isp, en la parte de telecomunicaciones e internet, y sigo con los proyectos de audio como hobby de fin de semana y cuando queda algo de $ libre.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## jonyy7 (May 16, 2010)

El mio fue el de la fotoresistencia y el led jajaja
y ps entre en la electronica porque me gusto mucho el crear cosas etc
aunque me gustaria especializarme en aparatos medicos jeje


----------



## Ratmayor (May 27, 2010)

pebe dijo:
			
		

> Como no se me ocurrio hacer eso de chico? jeje yo tambien era medio piromaniaco, yo me entretenia explotando capacitores jaja --- ahora ya no lo hago --- saludos.


 
Me hice unos buenos chichones en la cabeza por jugar a eso... u_u.

Aqui recordando un poco, a pesar que despues de mi primer proyecto (Led con un osciladorcito) el que mas me lleno y me cautivo fue mi primer amplificador de audio  eso si me dejo impactado, por cierto hace poco vi el diagrama de ese amplificador en este foro y me puse hasta nostalgico jejeje


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 9, 2010)

El primer circuito que monté fue el típico aestable con dos transistores para hacer unos intermitentes para la bici. Nunca conseguí hacerlo funcionar. A partir de ahí me fueron funcionando con mejor o pero suerte. No estoy muy seguro, pero creo que el segundo fue un amplificador con TDA2002 (que sí funcionó).

Estoy en la electrónica porque es una chulada y es una herramienta muy buena para dar rienda suelta a la creatividad.


----------



## laudicina (Jun 9, 2010)

buenas tardes
mi primer esperimento lo realize en italia mi pais de4 origen a los 13 años asemble un modulador fm desde una revista del tiempo con circuito teorico claramente no me funciono!! jajaja despues continue nel 1984 me gradue ingeniero electronico en la universidad de genova italia y aca estoy viviendo desde 15 años en bogota colombia..y con dos posgrados en telecomunicaciones y microondas. a los 48 años!! jajaj pasa el tiempo! saludos! andrea


----------



## kiws (Jun 11, 2010)

en la prepa lleve electricidad y la verdad no era mi fuerte pero mi papa queria que fuera ingeniero electrico, antes de terminanar la escuela lleve un semestre de electronica y la vdd me gusto mucho recuerdo que hize una fuente (tipico casi todos empiezan asi) pero aparte tenia amigo mecatronicos y me la llevaba mucho con ellos y trataba de aprender lo que ellos hacian y cuando porfin me gradue decidi darle una aportunidad y entre a electronica y automatizacion (asi de llama la carrera es tecnico universitario) una vez que termine me gusto tanto que decidi irme por la ingenieria pero esta vez en  mecatronica, con el favor de dios este diciembre por fin terminare la carrera haber que sigue despues.


----------



## luruex (Jun 12, 2010)

si mas no recuerdo..mi primera interaccion con la electronica fue cuando era un crio de 7 años y arme el clasico circuito de tres pilas de 1.5V , un interruptor y un fokitoo se prendia y apagabaa era alucinante .. luego empezé con los motorcitos de autitos de plasticoo grandes dias! 

 y meti a la elctronica : primero porque mi padre es electronico y me gustaron desde chico interactuar con todo eso diodos resistencias transformadores etc ... 
gracias


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 12, 2010)

mi primer proyecto fue a los 8 años enchufar un motorsito a pilas en la tension de red 220 volt, lo extraño mucho, fue la ultima ves que lo vi...

con suerte para mi que lo hice arriba de la cama aislado


----------



## Agustinw (Jun 15, 2010)

ahy ahy recuerdos, mi primera experiencia fue como a los 6 años, cuando empece a agarrar el destornillador para romper juguetes XD obio que eran los que no funcionaban y otros que si jaja.
una vez arranque un motorcito y me parecio raro asi que le pregunte a mi papa y me dijo que lo conecte a una pila y guuallaa le puse una aletita y giraba para mi era algo super y ahy empese a armar ventiladorsitos algunos autitos asi fue el inicio de todo,quizas si mis padres no me hubieran dejado jugar con herramientas desde mi infancia ahora no estuviera estudiando electronica


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 15, 2010)

yo desde quetengo memoria ( solo hace unos 10 años atras   ) desarmaba todo aparto con pilas , tenia un cajon con motores, pilas y cables, me aficione mucho con eso y hasta ahora en  la electronica electronica se vasa mi vida , hice muchos proyectos, mi primer proyecto fue el maldito 555  que gaste un metro de estaño y no funcionaba, hasta que funciono, despues la "fuente de + 5 + 12 - 12 "  
otro " la fuente regulable del 1.5 ha 50 volts "   flips flops,        operacionales      TDA 2003     4017    compuertas logicas    
muy lindo todo,  cuando termine el cole voy a seguir ingenieria en electronica que se basa muchas cosas y electrisidad obio :B   jaj
 ( digo cole porque recien voy a noveno grado y solo tengo 14 añs, me falta mucho, pero en mis ratos libres el soldador de estaño esta caliente y FOROS DE ELECTRONICA abierto )

nos vemos   chau


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 16, 2010)

Pues ya somos 2, pero del 94. El sonido mi vida y mi pasión, por lo que mi primer proyecto en serio con circuitos electrónicos como tales fueron los ya dos mixeres con TL081's y una caja de fuente, obviando integrar diversas fuentes de alimentación, algún rectificador y proyectos con relés autosuficientes, tanto para casa y para clase. También reparaciones y modificaciones, como un conmutador al mixer de la comunión para escuchar la mezcla por PHONES y salidas de audio. Además de esto, montaje de equipos de sonido en mi colegio, en las fista de mi pueblo, en casa o en la nave o en casas de amigos.


----------



## srubilar (Jun 21, 2010)

Bueno, mi primer proyecto fue encender luces a distancia por internet, en eso toy todavia
asi que si saben algo es bienvenida la ayuda jajajajaj
Y entre por que es mi  maldito proyectode titulo jajajaj
Gracias


----------



## Vlay (Jun 22, 2010)

mi primer proyecto de electronica fue... desarmarle los juguetes electronicos  a mi hermano para ver que tenian adentro, el problema era que no volvian a funcionar, pero logrue conectar en serie un motorcito con un parlante y una pila y parecia que se escuchaba el motor por el parlante (debido al cierre intermitente del circuito debido al desplazamiento de las delgas por las escobillas) y en ese entonces me sorprendi mucho, jaja pero wal siempre tuve curiosidad por la electronica


----------



## jorger (Jun 22, 2010)

Vlay dijo:


> mi primer proyecto de electronica fue... desarmarle los juguetes electronicos a mi hermano para ver que tenian adentro, el problema era que no volvian a funcionar, pero logrue conectar en serie un motorcito con un parlante y una pila y parecia que se escuchaba el motor por el parlante (debido al cierre intermitente del circuito debido al desplazamiento de las delgas por las escobillas) y en ese entonces me sorprendi mucho,


 
Yo era igual.. todo juguete electrónico lo desarmaba.
Lo del parlante y el motor en serie también lo hice, a los 10 años.. me extrañó mucho el sonido que hacía, pero molaba jaja.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo (Jun 22, 2010)

Acaso no probaron con el parlante y el motor solo sin la pila?? jajaja Usando el motor como generador (dínamo) y conectando el parlante... jaja Hasta me acuerdo haberle hecho una hélice para que el motorcito girase solo... jajaja!!

Un auto todo terreno a radio control que me regalaron para mi cumple (7-8 años) me duró una semana: Entró al "taller mecánico", estuvo un tiempo en "terapia experimentiva", depués en "coma desarmacológico" y luego "al cementerio".

Las que habré hecho...
Me divertía con los motorcitos de los autitos, los de 3V: Agarraba dos pilas en serie, y con el motorcito y el engranaje se lo ponía a mi hermana en el pelo!! jajajajaja! se frenaba al toque y le quedaba el motorcito colgando del pelo y salía corriendo!! jajajaja!!

Que recuerdos.. jeje..


----------



## Vlay (Jun 22, 2010)

jajajajajajaja no, yo era muy chico (6/7 años) para mi nada andaba sin una pila, no lo intente jajajajajajja eras de lo peor jajajajajaja menosmal que no desarmavas TVs porque sino le atabas la salida del flyback en la silla de metal y "ke tragedia"!!!


----------



## ivan tech (Jun 25, 2010)

Bueno, yo empece desde pequeño no lo recuerdo de 10 o 12 años cuando todo lo relacionado a diversión electrónica me atraian, en esos tiempos eran los famosos wallmann, los carritos a pilas, las radios, etc lo más comunes claro las lámparas, u otros aparatos eléctricos.   

     Todo empezo desarmando todo lo mencionadoo por simple curiosidad y claro después a veces lo dejaba asi  no siempre ehhhh.   Una ves puse mi wallman eso a cassett a una bateria de 12v eso de los carros le instale por donde estan las pilas y le puse a funcionar yo en mi ignorancia  y vino un patita tio ya y me dijo que no se vuelaaaaa por la cantidad de voltaje que le poniaa  creo yo por lo que estaba descargada la susodicha jejee.  Ese fue una de mis primeras experiencias con la electrónicaaaa. Alla una mas esto ya es gracioso un dia cuando mi grabadora mochila de mano eso de niños se me acabo las pilas leva 4 pilas medianas y por simple curiosidad me preguntaba pequeño de entonces si todos estan al tomacorriente porque mi cassetera no y le puse los 220V. aca en Perú a las pilas y voloooooooo   se fue el fluido eléctrico de mi casa y claro desde luego se fundió todo dentro de la mochilita 

     Y mi primer proyecto fuee una fuente de alimentacion regulable de 0 -----  18v. me acuerdo muy bien porque fui el único que puse el disipador afuera de la cajita esos disipadores tipos estrellados en centro estaba el transistor 2n3055 si más no recuerdo.     

      Y ssiii la electrónica lo llevooo desde que naciiii como dicenn en la sangreeee psssss.


----------



## kandy (Jun 25, 2010)

ralcesar dijo:


> jajaja Holaa
> 
> Si mal no recuerdo mi primer proyecto electrónico fue a partir de un 555 hice con dioditos led de 3mm luces de cambio de direccion para la bici! jajaja



Yo intente algo parecido como primer proyecto ayer... pero el 555 empezo a hechar humo... y no se xq...  pero me frustro mucho! jajajjaa! Aqui trataron de ayudarme... pero no se... en algo me equivoque! Ese no lo vuelvo a intentar...
Pero ahora estoy investigando para mi segundo proyecto, q es hacer una espada con un circuito en serie x dentro a modo de juguete...

Y di, me introduje en la electronica xq empece carrera hace mes y medio... y en ese curso me pusieron a hacer un proyecto de compuertas logicas... y pues me parece interesante todo esto!


----------



## Renoxxx (Jun 25, 2010)

Mi primer proyecto fue un sensor de luz XD solo era un carrito que al poenrle la mano arriva caminaba XD no fue la gran cosa pero pues en el colegio me pidieron hacerlo y la verdad fue muy bonito XD quede emosionado con el y desde ese dia crear cosas nuevas, la electronica y la robotica (mas esta) an sido la pasion de vivir XD


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 1, 2010)

Siempre me ha gustado la electronica desde que tengo uso de razon y eso se debe a que mi padre era tecnico tambien solo que ha el le toco reparar radios y televisiones de bulbos y transistorizadas "blanco y negro obviamente", yo veia como reparaba dichos aparatos desde ahi me fascino ese mundo al grado de querer estudiar la carrera, cuando hiba a la secundaria estaba en el turno vespertino y en ese turno no daban electronica en una ocasion nos dieron un paseo a otra escuela y tenian un taller de electronica ahi fue la primera vez que vi un protoboard fue tanta mi fascinacion que me queria quedar alli para que me mostraran mas obviamente no fue posible el primer circuito que hice fue un destellador  con dos transistores en una practica de la escuela de electronica fue la primera placa que hice y funciono y desde entonces lo sigo haciendo


----------



## Nepper (Jul 20, 2010)

no recuerdo un proyecto primero, comencé jugando con la electricidad, pilas y motorcitos, pero seguro que mi primer proyecto electrónico fué en la primaria, en un taller complementario. creo que el primero fué el 555 monoestable... Pero recuerdo que fué muy cómoico, porque el profesor, para evaluarnos, nos dijo que debíamos hacer 3 circuitos que estaban en los apuntes. yo elegí los 3 más faciles, un ldr en serie con un led, un 555 y sensor de proximidad.... le mostré los 3 en un protoboard, aprobé en el día y estube rascandomé toda la semana, mis compañeros muy enojados porque elijieron el microfono de espía por FM y no les andaba XD, toda la samana laburando JAAJAJAJ!!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2010)

como dependemos de "nuestra primera vez " !!!!!!!!
que cosa.
e el trabajo es igual:
uno busca su primer trabajo y si la cosa va bien termina dedicandose a eso.
lo que buscaba =?? 
lo que queria ?? 
no ........lo que salio.

si en esa epoca un tio astronomo los hubiese llevado a un observatorio posiblemente ahora andarian mirando las estrellas.
si otro tio les hubiese mostrado unas clases de buceo y estudio de vida marina.........andarian con olor a pescado.


en fin, solo marco eso.
a veces , no .......siempre , uno no puede elegir entre todas las opciones disponibles reales.
por eso :
miren, no se duerman pero miren.


----------



## Foox (Jul 21, 2010)

mi primer circuito legal fue Un rectificador tipo puente
despues cuando era chiquito desarmaba todos mis juguetes a pilas e inventaba cosas
y obviamente desde pibe ya tenia fijado en mi mente seguir Electronica y sus ramas


----------



## luishh1974 (Jul 21, 2010)

mi primer proyecto fue una fuente variable que hice, siguiendo los pasos de una revista argentina , que sigue saliendo, y  de alli me introduje a la electronica porque veia en las peliculas de ciencia ficcion , aparatos semejantes con luces y perillas , botones , y tenia curiosidad de como funcionaba,, es una profecion que nunca  queda quieta , siempre se va renovando , es decir nunca para


----------



## fausto garcia (Jul 22, 2010)

Mi primer proyecto fue una sirena de dos tonos  que arme  en la secundaria, logicamente no 
fue de dos tonos si no que hacia un ruido horrible como chillido de gato eso hasta que el transistor de salida moria cocinado, la satisfaccion de lograr esos sublimes dos tonos(policia y
bomberos)fue lo que me dio aliento para seguir estudiando esta hermosa profesion.


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 24, 2010)

mi primer "proyecto" fue un amplificador de dos transistores, todo un logro
y saque el circuito de una revista que se llamaba Lupin,creo que todavia tengo alguna


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Jul 30, 2010)

el mio fue un intercomunicador inalambrico, estoy tan orgullosa de el que todavia lo tengo en una mesita =)

Y estudio Ing en Telecom, porque era lo que mas me llamaba la atencion de Ing Civil, Industrial, Derecho, Comunicacion Social y Sistemas.. =)


----------



## stalker94 (Ago 1, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yo siempre invente con los motorcitos parlantes leds y todo eso y de desrmar cosas ni les cuento una vez desarme un televisor viejo jajajajaja 

y mi primer prollecto posta digamos al estilo electronica aficionada fue el aplausometro ese que cuando aplaudes se prende o apaga la luz XD


----------



## Robo (Oct 6, 2010)

aqui va mi historia:
todo comenzo cuando yo tenia 6 años y un amigo de mi papa me regalo una calculadora pequeñita(4cmx3cm), yo jugaba todo el dia con ella, y hacia sumas y divisiones por goma*, pero llego un dia(el terver dia) y se le acabo la pila, pense que estaba mala, y me decidi a abrirla aver que le pasaba(me las daba de saber arreglar cosas jeje), y como no conocia un destornillador de los pequeños, fui a buscar al amigo martillo( me arrepiento de eso  ), y la golpee hasta que abrio, entonces vi algo desconocido para mi: un carton verde y un circulo plateado <--- , asi se lo describi a mi papa, y le pregunte que que era eso, el me dijo en una explicacion simple que eso era una tarjeta de electronica con un chip y una pila, yo me quede asombrado con eso y le dije que donde se aprendia a hacer eso, y el me dijo que en ingenieria electronica, ahi estuvo, me fascino de lleno, y me dedique a ir a bibliotecas con mi mama a buscar libros de electronica, al principio no entendia nada, pero aprendi que era un condensador y una resistencia ( primero crei que un condensador era como una pila recargable), y le dije a mi papa que me comprara "unos cositos de esos"(si, todavia me acuerdo como lo dije), y los compro, pero no sabia que hacer asi que se perdieron en el rincon del olvido, bueno, hasta ahi el porque de la electronica, ahora mi primer  proyecto: edad 9, objeto caja de bocadillos y motor, 2 leds y una resistencia, todo eso conectado a un cargador de radio de esos como de policia, la resistencia con los leds(no sabia que tenian valores diferentes), y el motor directo al cargador, todo eso metido en la caja de bocadillos, y funciono, creo que aun guardo esa caja, si la encuentro subo unas fotos.
bueno eso fue mi pequeñisimo relato. saludos a tod@s!!!


----------



## Uro (Ene 22, 2011)

Mi primer proyecto en electrónica fue desarmar un viejo regulador de voltaje que tenía por ahí estorbando y desoldar componente por componente el circuito de coltrol. Y vaya que lo conseguí. Fue complicado. Varios relés, varios transistors, varios varistores, muchas resistencias, diodos, leds... Uff qué camello.

Entre a la electrónica precisamente por eso. Despues de 10 años de tenerlo conmigo, apareció el verdadero dueño y .... me lo reclamó!


----------



## fsv7 (Ene 24, 2011)

Mi primer proyecto estable fue un reloj creado mediante puertas logicas sinceramente una gran paliza de cables y integrados. Meterme a estudiar electronica fue porque me parecio interesante y simplifica muchos procesos industriales.


----------



## chclau (Feb 7, 2012)

Mi papá era técnico en TV y yo de chico era el que no dejaba linterna sana en casa. De más grande empecé a comprar la Lúpin y como no tenía donde poner una buena antena, todas las "raditos" no me andaban ni por casualidad. Así que mi viejo me dijo, dejate de joder, vení al taller y armate una superheterodina.

Armé cuatro o cinco que fueron a parar a amigos y familiares... tendría once o doce años. Después durante un tiempo abandoné la electrónica pero al final estudie ingeniería electrónica y aqui me... ando, unos cuantos saños después, aún trabajando en desarrollo. Y con mucho por aprender todavía.


----------



## Monomo (Oct 13, 2013)

Bueno, mi primer proyecto fue a los 14, cuando en la escuela me pidiern hacer un amplificador, que aunque fue dificil, de ahi nacio mi amor a la electronica


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola!

Mi primer proyecto fue un pequeño semaforo con un buzzer miniatura que tenía un capacitor de 100uF. El semaforo funcionaba con un interruptor de 1 vía 3 salidas, que al presionar se conectaba el común a una salida, presionas y se conecta a otra salida, otra vez y a la otra salida, hasta que presionas por cuarta vez y así se apagaba 

lindo circuito, lo armé en un trocito de carton, algo así como un circuito impreso, pues por debajo le puse hilos de aluminio como pistas, luego les puse pegamento para que no se movieran y listo!

Despues de eso la cola de proyectos en espera solo ha crecido


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 3, 2013)

Buen tema @NTM, mi primer proyecto por decirlo electrónico, fue desarmar un Walkman como el que aparece en la imagen, no me acuerdo muy bien que fue lo que le hice, quisiera repetir ese experimento de nuevo, pero el caso fue que se medio de soldarle el parlantico en otros puntos diferentes y otras cosas que hice, se escuchaba una interferencia muy llamativa pero baja, cuando alguien marcaba en el viejo teléfono como el de la imagen de abajo, el teléfono de mi casa cuando era pequeño era así, se escuchaba los tic tic tic del disco cuando se devolvía al marcar, esto a cierta distancia se escuchaba sin cables directos al teléfono, en pocas palabras de forma inalámbrica, ese fue mi primer proyecto electrónico y de espionaje para identificar los tic del disco, luego fui mejorándolo con el tiempo para que iluminara unos Led de cierta secuencia, y con un audífono escuchaba los tic del teléfono cercano, para así poder identificar con certeza que numero se estaba marcando en el momento, no se alcanzan a imaginar lo que hacia con ese aparato , de ahí supe que lo mío era ser electrónico militar y claro esta inventar aparatos de espionaje cosas que uno sueña realizar


----------

